
Ask HN: What are the best textbooks to study in order to learn math for ML? - Lesabotsy
So I never really found a practical use for mathematics while I was in school, so I never really paid attention to it, basically just studied for grades. Now that I have some interest in ML, I have come to realize that I suck at math. Help me fix that, my ultimate goal being the ability to work through Bishop&#x27;s Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning or being able to understand ML papers. I know I mostly need Probability, Statistics, Calculus and Linear Algebra. For now I&#x27;m studying precalc (Stewart). Next steps are:<p>Probability: Introduction to Probability - Blitzstein &amp; Hwang.<p>Statistics: Introduction to Mathematical Statistics - Hogg &amp; al.<p>Calculus: Calculus, Early Transcendentals - James Stewart &amp; al.<p>Linear Algebra: Introduction to Linear Algebra - Gilbert Strang.<p>What are your picks in those subject? Are these enough?<p>Edit: preferably books that use the metric system.
======
probinso
I am a big fan of "Bayesian Statistics for Students" The author made a high
quality free video series to complement the text.

